# help with insmod and echo script



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey guys I am trying to load a cpu governor on my d2g running liberty 3 2.0. The script is like this:

#!/bin/sh

Insmod /system/lib/modules/cpu.ko
Echo cpu > /sys/device/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scailing_governor (top of my head so path may not be right here)

When I run this with root in script manager it says can't open cpu.ko and nonexistent directory for echo command. However, if I run the commands manually with terminal everything works fine.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

#!/system/usr/sh

Android hosts all userspace binaries in /system, not the root of the drive.


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

bikedude880 said:


> #!/system/usr/sh
> 
> Android hosts all userspace binaries in /system, not the root of the drive.


Thx bikedude got it mixed with ubuntu. I tried that and still didn't work but I somehow fixed it by moving the ko to the root of sdcard. :S


----------

